# CDN Airborne Jumpers



## James E Steed (6 Feb 2004)

I‘m compiling nominal roll of the Brotherhood of jumpers from the second world war to the present.
Must be a qualified Canadian jumper,that was in the service or still active.Units consist of Cdn Airborne Regt,Skyhawks,FSSF,1 Can Para,SSF,MSF,J Coy,J Bn,CABC,CFPMD,SAR etc.You do not have to have belong to a jump unit.If you are AQ airborne qualifed you made it.Have a good one. 
 skyhorse@sympatico.ca


----------

